# Saudai Red Crescent Authority



## Flying Scot (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi to all my fellow colleagues on the site.  I am a Emergency Care Practitioner from Scotland ,UK and i currently contemplating moving to KSA to work for the above.  I have read quite a few horror stories on the site, these are mainly dated.  Is there anyone who could share there experience with me.  As i plan to take my family i would appreciate anything that would help me to come to the right decision.  Please note money is not a factor - i am looking for a new experience!!!  Many thanks to one and all in anticipation


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jul 12, 2010)

I think the *current* opinion on the site is quite negative in regards to the SRCA. I'm sure others will chime in here. 

You should look into other areas, like Africa. They have many areas that are just getting their EMS systems started, as well as areas with established systems that need good medics. It might be a pretty interesting experience too.


----------



## Flying Scot (Jul 12, 2010)

*Rcsa*

Hi Jesusfreak01  Thanks for that, maybe i will do some research on alternatives.  Many thanks


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 12, 2010)

http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=15645

Read it.  Learn it.  Love(?) it.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jul 12, 2010)

Linuss said:


> http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=15645
> 
> Read it.  Learn it.  Love(?) it.



+1 with linus.

Also Scot, feel free to send me a pm I was hired by the SRCA and am heading over. I can also put you in contact with some people working over there right now.


----------



## amralsadek (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re:*

I've heard horror stories myself. We actually offer emergency medical services to remote sites but mainly work with Oil & Gas companies. When we came across SRCA they requested they manage the paramedics once they get there. We usually don't do that. We specifically hire them as part of our staff to ensure payments are made on time, contract details are honored. 

So to me, it's little scary once you travel to be under a foreign management. My experience with few countries has no been great once they take over the employment of the paramedics or the medical staff. 

keep in mind that you are in a different environment with a complete different rules. Who are you going to sue if the contract is not honored? How will you make the contract enforceable if it was not honored? Certain countries will laugh at you if you tried to take it to court. I am not talking about SRCA in particular but about my advice once you leave your country and go to work in a foreign environment; Middle East, Africa, etc.


----------



## DNR 1 (Jul 31, 2010)

A word of caution when contracting in a foreign country. 

1. Most everything that you are told by your new employer will be a lie. 
2. The Foreign Service Agreement that you sign is worthless. 
3. Make sure that the company that you will be working for is the “Prime   
   Contractor”, not a Sub-Contractor or more importantly what is called 
   a “Start up” contract, stay away at all costs!
4. Stay away from “Fixed Contracts,” you want a “Cost Plus” contract. 
5. Go online and search in internet for commentary from current and former 
    employees, do your homework! Make sure they are actually getting paid 
    overtime. 
6. Avoid CHS M.E. LLC. At all costs!


----------



## SRCA (Aug 9, 2010)

i just want to go on record that i've contacted mr sadek and explained should he want to ask us any questions in regards to the country, employment procedures or rules and regulations that i'm willing to answer them. i am also a pr manager for the saudi red crescent authority's self operation program and you may view my profile on here in order to get in contact with me or view our website. we are starting from the ground up and working out the kinks as we speak in regards to any situations that come up to us. i will be willing to answer any and all questions and will even forward  you the direct names and email addresses of expats who are working here. we are not in the business of destorying lives but saving lives. though we have taken our lumps as a result of previous mistakes by previous management the SRCA is under new management and is striving to achieve the goal of a quality ground and flight paramedic crew.


----------



## SRCA (Aug 9, 2010)

*speculation and hearsay are not the way to get your facts*

To hear horror stories and then to verify them are two different things but should go hand in hand. These horror stories that you heard about SRCA I'm sure you have heard only one side. an seeing how that i have tried to establish contact with you and direct you to our website that has the general requirements and list of information and frequently asked questions without a response from  you is a bit disappointing to say the least. the saudi arabian goverment has provided equal employment rights and benefits to saudi's and expats in general. the ministry of labor has a set guidelines and laws that expats can use to defend themselves against unjust companies or entities, including goverment organizations. please do in-depth research in regards to corporations you as a international recruitment firm are obligated to do that do not consist soley of "horror stories" or unverified statements. i am here to answer those questions and wish to reach out to those who want to know more about the srca and saudi arabia in general. the last thing i want to do is decieve or mislead anyone about coming into the kingdom of saudi arabia because it is not for everybody the conservative lifestyle and the culture shock that some may undergo. 




amralsadek said:


> I've heard horror stories myself. We actually offer emergency medical services to remote sites but mainly work with Oil & Gas companies. When we came across SRCA they requested they manage the paramedics once they get there. We usually don't do that. We specifically hire them as part of our staff to ensure payments are made on time, contract details are honored.


----------



## SRCA (Aug 9, 2010)

i would like to think in terms of experience you will love saudi arabia becaus if you like to experience a different culture that has a melting pot of ethnicities as well as all the benefits of being back home (food, shopping malls, internet, etc) and a variety of resteraunts an a storied history, saudi arabia is your place to be. however you should keep an open mind that you are coming into a conservative country and as long as you get yourself ready for the obstacles you will face as you try to get your permits and liceneses to practice an so forth, that it is something that can be made smoother provided you research and know what to bring with you. we are a developing nation an as such we are in the midst of developing all aspects of our infrastructure so i urge you to keep an open mind and embrace the idea of working in a country were north, south, east, and west you will face a country that will embrace you.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Aug 9, 2010)

I know nothing about SRCA, however, it appears they are willing to hire anyone so long as they comply with certain cultural guidelines while on duty.

It is interesting that Hatzolah will NOT accept volunteers willing to accept their cultural guidelines while on duty, but are not of thier heritage....

It is interesting how one culture is under intense scrutiny and yet another it people make an excuse for everything.....now imagine if someone from Saudi Arabia was compelling poor people to donate kindneys at gun point...


----------



## emt seeking first job (Aug 9, 2010)

*I have a question about SRCA.*

Will they accept an EMT-b from New York State who has no real field experience ?

I would be willing to go for up to a year.

I would not socialize with Saudi women. Is it OK to socialize with other westerners within the westerners' lving quarters ?

I do not use drugs and could live without alcohol for a year.


----------



## SRCA (Aug 9, 2010)

scot i just want you to know that you can feel free to contact me. i'm fahd aljuraid a pr manager and in charge of expat relations for the self operation program for the saudi red crescent authority. i want to prove to you that there is a commitment to transparency and honesty in regards to the development of our flight and ground program. should you wish to contact me please view my profile and know that i want to provide you with as much information as possible about our organization.


----------



## Aidey (Aug 9, 2010)

Ok, I'm going to be the one to say it. 

SRCA, using proper grammar, spelling and punctuation would go a long way towards actually convincing anyone you are a PR Manger. I'm sorry, but if someone comes on here saying they represent an employer, I expect them to exhibit a certain level of professionalism in their posts.


----------



## SRCA (Aug 9, 2010)

emt seeking first job please review my profile for the website link but to answer your question srca is looking for a min. of 2 years work experience. aidey, i apologise if my grammar and spelling was off but i was in a rush to respond to these posts.


----------



## amralsadek (Aug 9, 2010)

Dear Fahd

Let me clarify few points. We do not make any assumptions about SRCA or any other organization. We also do not base any decision on stories. However, we like to get feedback when working with any government, private entity, NGOs, employees, etc. There are certain issues related to working overseas that we deal with and must address before approaching any project. It is our duty to address any concerns we get from any of our employees or contractors. Again, this is when working in ANY project, area, or country and is, in no part, directed specifically at SRCA.

Personally, I think it's a great project SRCA is trying to accomplish. We wish SRCA best of luck in this project.

Amr


----------



## Fishtits (Aug 10, 2010)

Sorry SRCA, there is NO WAY that I can let you away with saying that you, the SRCA 





> "are not in the business of destroying lives"


 When the dust still hasn't settled for the 60+ people whose lives your new leader single handedly turned upside down without giving a proper explanation. 
Their horror story still continues as long as the SRCA makes excuses and refuses to pay the money that is owed for the challenging work that was carried out.
What legal recourse do they have to get what is owed to them if they tried to take action inside the kingdom?!? 
They WOULD be laughed out of the place.
Saudi is a fine country with many great people. Like you will find in most places the world over, but the bad ones aren't just bad they are horrid and unfortunately the system is set up to protect them.
Fahd, you seem like a nice enough guy and your working hard with a very difficult if not impossible job, however no body else other than yourself has anything good to say about the current incumbent. So when he ends up getting the same treatment as the previous incumbent how will you be able to stand there and defend the indefensible?

Flying Scot, some people are doing OK over there but some aren't, by any means, are you willing to take that risk with your family?
As long as the present management stays in place there are 194 better countries in the world to ply your trade.

I don't see any point in arguing any further with an appointed spin doctor. 
Nothing can be said that will make up for the way previous expats were treated just a few short months ago.


----------



## SRCA (Aug 11, 2010)

*allegations an*

Flying Scot, some people are doing OK over there but some aren't, by any means, are you willing to take that risk with your family?
As long as the present management stays in place there are 194 better countries in the world to ply your trade._I highly doubt that. Saudi Arabia offers those who are privleged to work here an insight into the lives of a culture that is based on family ties, cultural heritage, and deep faith that is rooted in their way of life._




Fishtits said:


> When the dust still hasn't settled for the 60+ people whose lives your new leader single handedly turned upside down without giving a proper explanation. _ It isn't right to attack one man without justification. You are simply posting on this site statements with no evidence or proper documentation that would show the "new leader" as the one behind these alleged events. You yourself fail to give proper explanation and to me I can't clarify anything you say if you yourself do not take your own advice. I am not a spin doctor and you can ask any of the expats that work for SRCA what I have done on a daily baisis for SRCA. I'm not selling anything here because I believe in transparency and trust. You can see for yourself that our website has been revamped to clearly prepare any expat for the challenges they may face when working in SRCA. _
> Their horror story still continues as long as the SRCA makes excuses and refuses to pay the money that is owed for the challenging work that was carried out._Again the only issue that i can think of is a company that had been hired by SRCA and paid but theyfailed to deliever and payment was stopped because their was no results being given by the hired party. that hired party then failed to pay the people they subcontracted for work for the srca. so to blame srca is baseless. but again i cannot know what issues your referring to if you do not state your case clearly._
> What legal recourse do they have to get what is owed to them if they tried to take action inside the kingdom?!? _the opportunity for legal recourse is clearly written in the ministry of  labor's law guidebook for expatriates_
> 
> Fahd, you seem like a nice enough guy and your working hard with a very difficult if not impossible job, however no body else other than yourself has anything good to say about the current incumbent. So when he ends up getting the same treatment as the previous incumbent how will you be able to stand there and defend the indefensible?_ SRCA has overhauled their philosophy and business strategy to effectively execute their goal of getting the flight and ground ambulance services up and running. I'm quite sure that there are many of those who are currently working who will state the opposite. It's really hard for me to say anything when your not revealing any information whatsoever about what situation and said incumbent. For the record the Saudi flight crew ambulance service had its innaugural first flight yesterday. _


----------



## Fishtits (Aug 11, 2010)

I will refer you to this statement from someone who was there. 



> Some days we would have trucks for transportation and some days the trucks were taken away,with no warning. One day I was on shift and the transportation was taken away while we were @ the helo base. We had days when the access to food @ the hotel was denied,but by the end of the day AA management would do what was necessary to fix it. We had one guy tossed out of the hotel @ 2:00 AM. I don't know why,and the only thing I can think of based on how the SRCA had behaved was to scare us into knowing we were at the mercy of the SRCA. This all came to a head as March payroll came due. AA informed all of us that they had been carrying the program since the first of the year and would not be able to make payroll. And also the hotel hadn't been paid by the SRCA and this is why we had been having trouble with accommodations. We were given the choice to leave or stay on. I chose to leave because my rotation was up in just a few days,and so did two other guys. We also had heard that a French judge had impounded the Saudi airbus for non payment. The airbus was to be utilized in the program to transport patients great distances for special procedures. I and the two other AA employees packed our bags to leave on the next red eye out of Riyadh. When we checked out of the hotel there was some confusion initially about the bill. We were going to have to pay the bill before we could leave the country because the SRCA hadn't paid. 57 days in the hotel was a lot of money,and I haven't been paid in a month. Eventually we were able to leave. But I just knew any minute at the airport we would all be cuffed and stuffed and not allowed to leave the country because of the hotel bill. Finally we boarded our flight and were in the air on the way home. When I arrived home,I soon found out that all the AA people were held in Riyadh until their hotel bill was paid. AA worked out a deal and paid a wad of money so the AA folks could leave. Two of they guys that stayed got a threat the following day and had to sneak and drive out of the country. I have heard from one of the once. He told me about the threat and said he was safe in a undisclosed location. That was in the first few days of April 2010. The folks following these threads have seen what has transpired in the thread,you can make your own decision if you are thinking about going over. This is my story and my experience in the KSA. The normal people that you meet in the KSA are no different than most anywhere. Very kind people,but their politics stink and can be very dangerous.






> Again the only issue that i can think of is a company that had been hired by SRCA and paid but theyfailed to deliever



How and why can a contractor "Deliver" when it hasn't been paid the money that is owed?
In the short time that the previous operation was in progress it flew over 80 missions and its hard to tell how many people are alive today that otherwise would not have been.   Despite the crew not being provided with the proper resources to smoothly fulfill the mission.
This was no fault on behalf of the boots on the ground, yet as usual they were the ones who suffered most and by all accounts, the way they were treated by the SRCA was "A Nightmare"
Once your visa has been revoked you cannot get back into Saudi to state your case to anyone who will listen, even though it would be pointless to try to go up against the system.

From an outsider looking in it sounds far more like massive corruption was at play and old habits die hard.
This has all been churned out before, I just hope that anyone planning on going over is aware of the facts of how others were treated by the present management


Have a safe happy and prosperous Ramadan.
And I also wish the new contractors the best of luck in their bigger more expensive more cumbersome machines that aren't really suited to do the job. I hope they stay in favour of the top brass less they suffer the same fate.


----------



## SRCA (Aug 11, 2010)

so fish if you weren't there then what your posting is heresay. therefore we can only take your word according to someone who was there. that being said, Action Aviation issue was a issue of nonpayment not by the SRCA but by contractor to his AA crew. this gentleman had taken the money that was given to him by SRCA and failed to do what he promised. So you are correct that there was massive corruption, but not from SRCA's side but from the side of the people that SRCA hired to do the humanatarian job we requested. The fallout of the AA issue has been an ongoing and neverending issue with expats who wish to join us. 

I understand your concerns and i truly am thankful that you are raising these issues because the organization i'm working for now is making sure i make every expat employee who works for us is aware of his rights and there will never be an expat held against his will should he choose to leave. 

Thank you for the well wishes on Ramadan, i would really like to get in touch with you so we could discuss this further. I feel we could have some beneficial conversations and learn about issues that expats face.


----------



## Fishtits (Aug 11, 2010)

It certainly isn't hearsay. I was there, I can vouch for it, that's exactly what happened, I challenge you to refute any of these facts.
Every one knows the laws for theft in Saudi Arabia, are you trying to tell me HH knowingly stole money from the king of Saudi Arabia and employees of his own company, yet still still hung around the kingdom for months after the said event took place?
Surely he would have been arrested immediately and dealt with accordingly if what you say is true, and if not arrested he would have been lynched by his employees if they thought for one second that he was lying and stealing from them! 
Maybe he was naive, but I wouldn't class him as that stupid.
If this was a legitimate dispute it could have quite easily been ironed out in a court of Arbitration however the current management of the SRCA decided to immediately shut down a functioning and successful operation.
The people who quit there jobs and sold up everything at home and made a complete change of lifestyle to move to Saudi Arabia in good faith were left penny less and left to fend for themselves and still haven't received an honest explanation as to why. 
This whole saga stinks and there seems to be far more to this story than me or you will ever know.
There are over 100 pages on this forum dedicated to the SRCA and the vast vast majority of the postings are negative.
By their actions the SRCA have let the people of Saudi Arabia down, the way the top brass treat people who came over to help is shameful and the perception that gives of Saudi Arabia from abroad is embarrassing.


I am very curious to know what you intend to do with the 2 helicopters that you confiscated?


----------



## MMiz (Aug 15, 2010)

This thread has been closed, as the members who are posting replies have nothing new to add to the discussion.


----------

